# Cubing Alphabet Game!



## Liam Wadek (Sep 6, 2019)

So I thought this would be a fun idea because I've done similar games on other forums before 
Basically I will start with the letter 'A' and say a cubing term that starts with A. It can be an algorithm, puzzle, famous cuber, cube brand, competition, terminology, etc! Once you reach Z, the next person starts again at A and you can't repeat what somebody else said. Good luck! 
_(Also please say what letter you are before you say it like I do)_

A:

Algorithm


----------



## jackattackcat (Sep 17, 2019)

B: Blindfolded


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 17, 2019)

C : Cubing


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 17, 2019)

D: Derpy Cuber


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 18, 2019)

E: E Perm


----------



## White KB (Nov 21, 2019)

F: F Perm (original, I know)


----------



## Liam Wadek (Nov 24, 2019)

G: Gravitas (Angstrom Lube)


----------



## White KB (Nov 24, 2019)

H: H Perm
Bonus H: HuangLong


----------



## Liam Wadek (Nov 25, 2019)

I: Intuitive


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 26, 2019)

J: J Perm
Mine was easy lol


----------



## White KB (Nov 26, 2019)

K: K perm

Kilominx.


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 26, 2019)

L: Left move (rotating the left face of the cube clockwise)


----------



## White KB (Nov 26, 2019)

M: Megaminx

Dodecahedra are great, you know?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 30, 2019)

N: NxN


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Nov 30, 2019)

O:
One-Handed


----------



## White KB (Dec 1, 2019)

P: Petaminx
Again, you can't go wrong with a regular dodecahedron...


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 2, 2019)

Q: QJ



White KB said:


> F: F Perm (original, I know)


Thank you for bumping a thread that was inactive for over 2 months.


----------



## EccentricSensei (Dec 3, 2019)

R: Rubik’s Brand


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 3, 2019)

S: Shengshou



I said it first bois


----------



## Liam Wadek (Dec 6, 2019)

T: Tengyun


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Dec 6, 2019)

U: U-Perm


----------



## Liam Wadek (Dec 8, 2019)

V: V-Perm


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 8, 2019)

W: World Record


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 8, 2019)

X: Xavier in Iceland 
(Dlsone episode name)


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 8, 2019)

Y: Y Rotation


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 8, 2019)

Z: ZZ


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 8, 2019)

START AGAIN

A: Aa perm


----------



## Liam Wadek (Dec 10, 2019)

B: Back/B (notation)


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 14, 2019)

C: Crack Your Brains Up
(Name of Dlsone Podcast Episode 22)


----------



## EccentricSensei (Dec 24, 2019)

D: D notation


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 24, 2019)

E: E' move


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2019)

F: Feet


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 27, 2019)

G: Gc-perm


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 27, 2019)

Capybara said:


> H: H perm, my favourite


(edit: that post has been deleted!)

Uh...


Liam Wadek said:


> and y*ou can't repeat what somebody else said*. Good luck!





White KB said:


> H: H Perm
> Bonus H: HuangLong



Next post does H that's not a duplicate


----------



## ProStar (Dec 27, 2019)

H: HeShu (They made the 18cm cube)


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 27, 2019)

I: Inspection


----------



## ProStar (Dec 27, 2019)

J: Jb Perm


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 27, 2019)

K: K4 method


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

L: L6E


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 28, 2019)

M:Moyu


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

N: Na Perm


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 28, 2019)

O: Oskar van Deventer
I copied it from the Wiki that's why it's linked


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

P: Parity


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 28, 2019)

Q: QiYi


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

R: R-Perm


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 28, 2019)

S: Scramble


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

T: Turn Metric


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 28, 2019)

U: U'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

V: VLS


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 28, 2019)

W: WCA


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

X: X-Man


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 28, 2019)

Y: Y-perm


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

Z: Zeroing


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 28, 2019)

Starting again...
A: A B A’ B’ (commutator structure )


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 28, 2019)

B: Back Counterclockwise/B' (notation)

(it's the third alphabet, now you have to check the previous two to verify that it's not a duplicate!)


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

C: CFOP


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 28, 2019)

D: D'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> E: E' move



Hmmm....

E: E Move


----------



## Liam Wadek (Dec 29, 2019)

F: Fluffy Alligator (Method lol)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 29, 2019)

ProStar said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> E: E Move





Piotr Grochowski said:


> D: D'





Piotr Grochowski said:


> B: Back Counterclockwise/B' (notation)
> 
> (it's the third alphabet, now you have to check the previous two to verify that it's not a duplicate!)


Very inventive.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 29, 2019)

G: Gd-perm


----------



## Ash Black (Dec 30, 2019)

H: Heshu Super Big 3x3


----------



## Liam Wadek (Dec 30, 2019)

I: Insertion


----------



## ProStar (Jan 11, 2020)

Bump

J: Jc Pe-- Oh wait...

J: JiaoShi


----------



## ProStar (Feb 4, 2020)

Bump

K: KP Perm

@Skittleskp


----------



## Liam Wadek (Feb 7, 2020)

L: Layer by Layer


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 7, 2020)

M: Moyu 15x15


---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 7, 2020)

N: Nine by Nine by Nine


---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 7, 2020)

O: Olson, Christopher


---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## Liam Wadek (Feb 8, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> O: Olson, Christopher
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> ...


You can't do more than 1 in a row, wait for someone else


----------



## Hazel (Feb 17, 2020)

P: PanShi (old DaYan cube)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh no, not Q...

Q: quadruple x-cross


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Oh no, not Q...
> 
> Q: quadruple x-cross


R

Redi cube


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 17, 2020)

S: Super floppy


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 17, 2020)

T: T perm is the greatest


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 17, 2020)

U: Unnecessary moves on a cube


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

V: V is my corner buffer


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 17, 2020)

W: Wooden rubik's cube


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 17, 2020)

X: XaoMi Giiker cube


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

Y: YLM 9x9


----------



## Mody (Feb 17, 2020)

Y
Yulong


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

Mody said:


> Y
> Yulong



Ninjaed

Z: Zed perm (shoutout to all the Aussies and Canadians)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 17, 2020)

A: Aolong v2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 17, 2020)

B: Block building


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 17, 2020)

C: COLL


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 17, 2020)

D: Donut leftovers on your hands while you solve.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

E: ELL


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 17, 2020)

F: Four by three by seven cuboids.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 17, 2020)

G - Giiker


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 17, 2020)

H: H ZBLLs.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

I: Ick! What's that on my cube?!

Alternate: Ideal Toy Company

Alternate #2: Ideal Solution


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 17, 2020)

J: Jelly donut leftovers on your hands while you solve.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

Alterante J: JRCuber

K: Kommutator

Alternate: K4

Alterante #2: KALL

Alterante #3: KBCM

Alternate #4: KOll


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 17, 2020)

L: Lol why is Prostar putting so many alternates XD


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

Alternate L: L5EP

M: M-CELL

Alternate: M2 (method)

Alternate #2: MGLS

Alternate #3: MF8

Alternate #4: MBLD


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 17, 2020)

N: NLL


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

O: OBTM

Alternate: OC(P)ELL

Alternate: OCELL

Alternate: OCPLL

Alternate: OELL

Alternate: OFOTA Method

Alternate: OL4C

Alternate: OH


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ninjaed
> 
> Z: Zed perm (shoutout to all the Aussies and Canucks)


"Canucks" is now considered politically incorrect. (Even though there is an NHL team called the Canucks)

No way I'm getting Q again lol.

P: permutation


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> "Canucks" is now considered politically incorrect. (Even though there is an NHL team called the Canucks)
> 
> No way I'm getting Q again lol.
> 
> P: permutation



Oh sorry

Q: QJ, Qiyi, QTM, QSTM, QQ Timer


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

R:Roux


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

S: Sean Patrick Villenueva


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

T:Toe solving.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 18, 2020)

U: U perm lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> L: Lol why is Prostar putting so many alternates XD


To make it harder for the people after him who has to do his letter - can’t be a already chosen one.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 18, 2020)

W: Wuest to be be sub 8 petrus


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 18, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> W: Wuest to be be sub 8 petrus


X tended cross lol


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Y: YJ
I’m pretty sure YJ hasn’t been said yet, but if it has, I apologize for repeating it. But, if not, how has nobody said YJ?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 18, 2020)

Z: Zomeone who cubes!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 18, 2020)

A: Air SM, Gan


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

B:BLL


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 18, 2020)

C: COALL


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

D: DaYun


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

E: Elephant Cube (2x2 shape mod)


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

F:Five by one by one.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

G: Greve Gymnasium 2020


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> D: DaYun


How could you


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

H: HTM


----------



## Mody (Feb 18, 2020)

I : intuitive f2l


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

J: Ja Perm, YouCuber Promos, and Listener Feedback - TCCP#69 | A Weekly Cubing Podcast


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

K: Keep Cubing... or else


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 19, 2020)

L: Lockups


----------



## brododragon (Feb 19, 2020)

M: M2 Method


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

N: N perm


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 19, 2020)

O: Oa perm(4x4, 6x6, and squan)


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Feb 19, 2020)

POPS


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

Q: quitting cubing is a disgrace


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

R:RURURURURURURUURURURURURURURURURURURUURURURURURURURURURURURURURURURURURURURURURURURURURUURURURUURURURURURURURURU.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

S: Sune*100


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

S: Skewb is under-rated


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

T:TTLL


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

U: Uber big 3x3 @Tony Fisher


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

V: VLS is worse then WV


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

W: Wondeful Magic is when you mirror Magic Wondeful algs


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

X: x-cross should be a street sign (eg: deer x-ing)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

Y : Y does everyone use CFOP ?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Z: ZZeroing, 

Alternate Z: ZZ-Spike


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

A: Alg spam.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

B : Blah


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

C: CF


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

D: Dead cockroaches in your 17x17.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> D: Dead cockroaches in your 17x17.



E: Ewww! Dead cockroaches in my 17x17!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> E: Ewww! Dead cockroaches in my 17x17!


F fangshi limcube


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

G: Gary


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

H: "HOly coW I got A pB!!!!!


----------



## fuzzballcat (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> E: Ewww! Dead cockroaches in my 17x17!


I: Ick! I didn't know the inside of cockroaches looked like that...


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

J: JRCuber


----------



## Skittleskp (Feb 20, 2020)

K: Kevin Hays


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

Skittleskp said:


> K: Kevin Hays


L: Last Layer Skip


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

M: Mmmm! The cockroaches that lived inside my 17x17 taste good!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> M: Mmmm! The cockroaches that lived inside my 17x17 taste good!


N: No they don't


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

O: On the contrary, I think they do.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> O: On the contrary, I think they do.


P: Pretend like I'm wrong, even though you feel the same way.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

Q: Quite wrong you are, yes, yes. (Yoda imitation FTW)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

R: Responses are unnecessary, we all know you are wrong


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 20, 2020)

S: Stickered cockroaches with chipped, peeling stickers in your 17x17


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> S: Stickered cockroaches with chipped, peeling stickers in your 17x17


T: This guy in the middle of me a @ProStar 's conversation


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

U: U are right, for once. What's with the interruption?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 20, 2020)

V: Very crispy, crunchy, canned tomato cockroaches in your 17x17


----------



## brododragon (Feb 20, 2020)

W: Why do the cockroaches taste so good.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

X: Xtra interruption this time. Anyway, the cockroaches do taste good.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

Y : Y did @RiceMan_ join this forum ?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

Z: Zee reazon eez zat you made him


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

A : A true fact : I didn't make him do it, I told him to do it.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

B: Basically, that's the same thing. You also made him switch to ZZ. And drew on his main with highlighter


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

C : C, I drew on his main with highlighter after it was already ruined with paint, and it was only a small speck. I used the inside of a highlighter that was taken out of the plastic cube, and it looked pretty cool.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

D: Dear me, that sounds painful


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

E : Eh, it was painful for him, but fun for me and for the friend who dropped it in the paint. He could easily wash it off if he wasn't so lazy.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 21, 2020)

F: Fangshi 2x2 Pyraminx


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> F: Fangshi 2x2 Pyraminx


G: Gosh, why are you interrupting @WarriorCatCuber and @ProStar ? I know what it feels like to be interupted.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 22, 2020)

H: How many cockroaches are in the 17x17?


----------



## brododragon (Feb 22, 2020)

I: I think like 97.5. the other .5 of the 98th is in my 19x19.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I: I think like 97.5. the other .5 of the 98th is in my 19x19.


J J perm is the best


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 22, 2020)

K: K perms.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 22, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> K: K perms.


L: Looks like a PLL skip


----------



## ProStar (Feb 22, 2020)

M: Man! I thought that was a PLL skip :/


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 22, 2020)

N: No more cockroaches are left in the 17x17 because @ProStar ate all of them


----------



## ProStar (Feb 22, 2020)

O: On the contrary(2.0), I left a couple.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> O: On the contrary(2.0), I left a couple.


P: Parts of cockroaches went everywhere


----------



## ProStar (Feb 22, 2020)

Q: Quite disgusting


----------



## PowerfulCity (Feb 22, 2020)

R: Really my 17x17 popped while I was about to get a PB


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 22, 2020)

S: So, do the cockroaches improve turning?


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 22, 2020)

T: Totally not.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 22, 2020)

U: Under the circumstances, I have to agree.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 22, 2020)

V: Very peculiar. My 17x17 feels like it's been lubed with DNM-37 because of cockroaches.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> V: Very peculiar. My 17x17 feels like it's been lubed with DNM-37 because of cockroaches.


W: Well mine feels very crunchy.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 22, 2020)

X: Xtremely fast, crunchy, cockroach-infested 17x17.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 22, 2020)

X: x is the number of cockroaches and y is the order of the n x n x n
x to the power of y equals the feel(or you could just turn the cube)
The calculator says the feel is 6.5024716421420502001e+33
Edit: Dang, late

Y: Y are the cockroaches in the 17x17?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 22, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Y: Y are the cockroaches in the 17x17?



Z: Zeroing didn't turn out so well :/


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Z: Zeroing didn't turn out so well :/


A: Ah, I get it


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 22, 2020)

B: bar on big cube centers


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 22, 2020)

C: Cockroach


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 22, 2020)

D: Drew Brads


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 23, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> D: Drew Brads



E:
Edge Orientation


----------



## PowerfulCity (Feb 23, 2020)

F: Finally a new 17x17 PB


----------



## ProStar (Feb 23, 2020)

G: Gah! Would've been a sub-hour without the cockroaches


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 23, 2020)

H-
Half Turn Reduction


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 23, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> H-
> Half Turn Reduction


I: Interfering a cuber when they're about to get a PB


----------



## ProStar (Feb 23, 2020)

J: Jam with cockroaches that have been cooked in a PB-setting 17x17 on toast that was toasted on level 7.39 in my toaster tastes great!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> J: Jam with cockroaches that have been cooked in a PB-setting 17x17 on toast that was toasted on level 7.39 in my toaster tastes great!


K: Kill cockroaches in your big cubes


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 23, 2020)

L: Lingpo (Moyu)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 23, 2020)

M: My cockroaches are unkillable


----------



## ElephantCuber (Feb 23, 2020)

N: Nigeria is my favorite continent


----------



## brododragon (Feb 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> M: My cockroaches are unkillable


O: Obviously, their guts work really well as lube.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 23, 2020)

P: Please send me some cockroaches, I have a comp today and I need them.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 23, 2020)

Q: Quite an odd request. They are a great DNM Substitute, though.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 23, 2020)

R: Right you are, they're needed for the perfect setup. I must ask why cubingcubecuber needs them, do you have 17x17 at your next comp? Because I'm afraid they only work well in a 17x17, preferably the Yuxin Huanlong 17x17(although they're good in any 17x17)


----------



## brododragon (Feb 23, 2020)

S: Sorry to interrupt, but I have an answer. I use a cockroach-infested Mei GC Yeet and it works fine.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 23, 2020)

T: Totally not true, it only works in a 17x17.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 23, 2020)

U: Umm...... The science just doesn't support that.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 23, 2020)

V: Very good for your 17x17 these cockroaches are(Yoda interpretation)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

W: Well, I have used cockroaches on both puzzles, and it only works on 17x17.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 24, 2020)

X: XD What have I done to this thread?!!?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Y: Y do you even care?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Z: Zow am I meant to know ?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

A: Aolong has this conversation been going on for?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

B: Bet it has been a long time.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

C: Correct, it has been weilonger than I expected


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

D: Dude over here has all the cube jokes.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

E: Era of the bad puns has been brought back by me, thanks to the cockroaches.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

G: Go get rid of the cockroaches. That was a long time ago.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

F: Welp rip me


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

I: I guess we're skipping "F"


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

J: Joe! Give me back my cockroaches! *shuffling* *stomping* *yelling* Oh, sorry about that. Joe stole my cockroaches


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> J: Joe! Give me back my cockroaches! *shuffling* *stomping* *yelling* Oh, sorry about that. Joe stole my cockroaches


K: Karen took your cockroaches, not Joe.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

L: Lame, Karen. So lame.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> L: Lame, Karen. So lame.


Man, I'm just karen. Just leave me alone.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

N: Now I'm so confused...


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

O: Ok, ask @ProStar to explain.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

P: Please don't


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> P: Please don't


Q: Quite necessary is an explanation, and I don't have one.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

R: Regular MJS, not having an explantation...


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> R: Regular MJS, not having an explantation...


S: So, that's how you want to play?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Tired I am of this game, I am Dayan on the inside.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

U: Under no circumstances will I produce another pun like that


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2020)

V’ry valorous, maketh t stayeth yond way


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> V’ry valorous, maketh t stayeth yond way


W:What?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

X : Xhy does this letter even exist ? It's pretty useless.

EDIT : I mean honestly, the only word I know it's in is Xylophone, and that x could be replaced by Z.
Zylophone ? Why not ?


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

Y: Yuxin (Your shin) must hurt from those cockroach bites.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Z: Zeroing will be used to destroy you if you don't stop bringing out old memes


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

A : Ahhh! At my speed a ZZer should already know full COLL!


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

B: Because you aren't capable of ZBLL? (says the guy who doesn't know PLL yet)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

C: Cause I'm meant to know PLL to go sub-45 and COLL to go sub-30. Not done with PLL yet, and I'm way past the COLL barrier.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Donut cube with us, WeCube with you. 

Not to promote our selves (pun)


----------



## brododragon (Feb 25, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Donut cube with us, WeCube with you.
> 
> Not to promote our selves (pun)


This pains me


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

E: Early in the morning, I like to turn my cockroach-infested 17x17


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 25, 2020)

F: Fangshi


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 25, 2020)

G: gear cube


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

H: How dare you not say something cockroach/17x17 related


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> H: How dare you not say something cockroach/17x17 related


I: IKR


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

brododragon said:


> This pains me



Lol. That is great. (The pun)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

J: Joy to the world, the cockroach manifestation is over!


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

K: Konfound you, the cockroach infestation was a good thing!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> K: Konfound you, the cockroach infestation was a good thing!


L: Lol no it wasn't


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

M: Michigan cubing club delta competition


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

N : No method is better than ZZ.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

O: Only CFOP is better than ZZ


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

P : Pow is it better ? CFOP uses like 60 moves.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Q: Quit it, you know that Feliks Zemdegs uses some CFOP.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

R : Really, that's your argument ? Feliks could be much faster if he used ZZ.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

S: Stop, WV is better, which makes CFOP Better


----------



## RiceMan_ (Feb 25, 2020)

T : That makes no sense I agree with WarriorCatCuber CFOP is bad ZZ is better ZZ has a lower move count and no rotation, Felix is just a God


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

U: u win. I give up


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

U : Unlike in CFOP, WV works every single solve in ZZ.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

V : Vat ? There's wayyy to much ninjaing.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

W: What do ya mean @WarriorCatCuber


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

X : Xin ZZ, you always have your edges oriented. So, WV always works.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Feb 25, 2020)

Y : Yo switch to ZZ it has a lower move count and no cube rotation


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Z: ZZ is best, I guess. I will. U win


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

A: Actually, CFOP is the best.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

B: best words ever spoken


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> B: best words ever spoken


C: Cool guy, you are. CFOP is king!


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

D: Dumb, all of you are. Best method is clearly the CubeExplorer method. Unfortunately, you mortals aren't advanced enough to grasp it.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

E: enough of this nonsense. Google robots do not have the WR


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

F: For you are wrong. Google robots are faster than humans.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

F : For the sake of being fast, you should all switch to ZZ.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

G: Good luck getting me to switch. I'm CFOP, if I had to switch the list is
1. ROUX
2. Petrus
3. ZZ


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

H: Hey, someone agrees with me for once. I CFOP that ZZ is N/A in this situation.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

I: I am happy to agree with you.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

J : Joking? How is CFOP any good? ZZ has CFOP ergonomics, roux movecount, and no cube rotations.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

K: Karen, give me my cockrach-lubed 17x17 back!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

L: Lol. Those poor, poor cockroaches.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

M: My thoughts exactly


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

N: Now, to get back to our original conversation, ZZ is the best.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Feb 25, 2020)

O : Oh one thing, ZZ <RUL> the world. You CFOP users know nothing about ZZ. Try ZZ its better than CFOP.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

P: Please, I've tried ZZ. I don't like it. It doesn't suck, but only if you learn large alg sets. If you learn big alg sets, then it's just as good as CFOP, Roux, Petrus, etc. So please be quiet about methods.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

Q : Quarter is the value of CFOP, 100$ bill is the value of ZZ.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

R: Right, if what? You learn 1LAEO? (1-look after EO) ZZ is only good if you throw algs at it. And if you were to throw those algs at CFOP instead, it's even better. Even people like Andrew Nathenson have said ZZ needs huge amounts of algs for it to be good


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

S : So, I think that ZZ is best. Have you seen it's movecount ? 44 with ZBLL or 45.5 with ZZLL!


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

T: Totally have, but have you seen Petrus' movecount? If that's all you care about, then why aren't you using Petrus with ZBLL?


----------



## RiceMan_ (Feb 25, 2020)

U : Ur not wrong but in petrus you do EO in the middle of your solve witch is bad cause you need to pause. So ZZ is still better.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

V: Very decent solvers can do it in about a second, just ask @PetrusQuber


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 25, 2020)

W:Well, I’m sub 20, I can do it in 1.1 seconds on average (timed splits), and I’m sure people like Tao Yu and 2180161 are way faster.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

X : Xie, EO is better in ZZ.
EDIT : Petrus's movecount from the wiki :

*Avg Moves:*​~50​


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 25, 2020)

Y: You should switch to Russo


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

Z : ZZ is better.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

A: About the movecount. It doesn't take into account what you could do with the large amount of algs you need to achieve the ZZ movecount before mentioned. Also, can we go back to cockroach-infested 17x17s? This method argument will never amount to anything


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> A: About the movecount. It doesn't take into account what you could do with the large amount of algs you need to achieve the ZZ movecount before mentioned. Also, can we go back to cockroach-infested 17x17s? This method argument will never amount to anything


B: Big bouncy bionic cockroaches in the 17x17


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

C : Cockroaches are smart, they climb into a 17x17


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> C : Cockroaches are smart, they climb into a 17x17


D: Definitely. The cockroaches are ingenious, and BTW they are good at Multi-BLD.

(Not related, but the 17x17 isn’t WCA legal{if 17x17 was an event} because the cockroaches could help you by making moves or communicating information)


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 26, 2020)

E: eat the 17 cubed cockroaches


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 26, 2020)

F: Food like that is disgusting! Lube is not for human consumption.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 26, 2020)

G: Gah, who cares about that, it is just a suggestion!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 26, 2020)

H: How about 17x17 infested cockroaches


----------



## brododragon (Mar 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> M: M2 Method


I: I didn't know That was a alternative from @ProStar spare me.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> J: Joe! Give me back my cockroaches! *shuffling* *stomping* *yelling* Oh, sorry about that. Joe stole my cockroaches



J: JOE, GIVE ME BACK MY COCKROACHES!!! I MEAN IT!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

Kit Kats work better than cockroaches as lube once melted.
(Booooomp)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2020)

Lame it is, when only CFOP someone likes


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Me agrees


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 28, 2020)

N: Nobody uses Hawaiian Kociemba except me

@ProStar even if you can't use discord can you still join my server to boost the member count?


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 28, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> N: Nobody uses Hawaiian Kociemba except me
> 
> @ProStar even if you can't use discord can you still join my server to boost the member count?


Oof I dont even know what Hawaiian Kociemba is


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Oof I dont even know what Hawaiian Kociemba is


learn

Shameless self promotion incoming:
also if you like the Dayan 2x2 than you should join the Dayan gang


----------



## brododragon (May 28, 2020)

Only spiders can create the best lube.


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 28, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> learn
> 
> Shameless self promotion incoming:
> also if you like the Dayan 2x2 than you should join the Dayan gang


I like many cubes, not in particular just one brand. I think most brand have at least one good cube to their name, for example I like the Dayan 2x2 ad 3x3, at the same time I like the XS and Valk elite. I like the MGC, moyu, and qiyi big cubes, and the x-man side event cubes are pretty good imo.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 29, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I like many cubes, not in particular just one brand. I think most brand have at least one good cube to their name, for example I like the Dayan 2x2 ad 3x3, at the same time I like the XS and Valk elite. I like the MGC, moyu, and qiyi big cubes, and the x-man side event cubes are pretty good imo.


Be me and join multiple clubs
I need one more member to be CU


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 29, 2020)

Pie is worst than cake


----------



## brododragon (May 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Pie is worst than cake


Quite false


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

Really? I think cake is wayyyyy better than pie


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Really? I think cake is wayyyyy better than pie


Stupid you are, pie is way better.


----------



## brododragon (May 29, 2020)

Totally on-topic.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Totally on-topic.


Uhuh


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Stupid you are, pie is way better.




Very wrong you are, pie sucks


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Very wrong you are, pie sucks


Why am I arguing about this I am allergic to both cake and pie.


----------



## Ash Black (May 30, 2020)

X-man designs


----------



## brododragon (May 30, 2020)

Yellow gets confused with white.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Jun 1, 2020)

Zpie tastes really good what do you mean


----------



## brododragon (Jun 1, 2020)

All the pies and cakes taste good. Happy?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 1, 2020)

But, though they are both good, cake is better.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 1, 2020)

Cubing is the topic, not sugar, but it is a pretty good lube.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 1, 2020)

Dull it is when about pies and cakes we can not talk


----------



## brododragon (Jun 1, 2020)

Everything's fine if your talk about it being lube.


----------



## White KB (Jun 2, 2020)

Veritably.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

ABCDEV?


----------



## White KB (Jun 10, 2020)

*F*orgive me for not realizing we were a page farther than we already were...


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> F: For real though, why skip the whole alphabet almost [mention]White KB [/mention]
> 
> 
> Lukas (Luni) Batema: WeCubeUSA Co-Founder (https://www.WeCubeUSA.com)


He already did F here:


White KB said:


> *F*orgive me for not realizing we were a page farther than we already were...


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

White KB said:


> *F*orgive me for not realizing we were a page farther than we already were...


G: Gosh darn it, I did the same thing...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 13, 2020)

H: HeShu Super Big 3x3


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 13, 2020)

I: I don’t care about cockroaches in my 19x19


----------

